# Rabbit Ate crayon



## bunny_lover907 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi my 4 month old rabbit just ate a lil more then half a crayon. Do you think he will be ok or should i take him to the vet? Can anyone help me.


----------



## SablePoint (Oct 2, 2009)

What kind of "crayon?" Pastel? Crayola? Crayola crayons are non-toxic to humans and can be passed but I'm not sure about rabbits. As for oil pastel crayons - indeed they are toxic! Then again, it's possible that he didn't eat it, just chewed on it(see if you find any crumbled parts). 
Rabbits don't always ingest when they are nibbling on something, like wood or common chew toys.


----------



## bunny_lover907 (Oct 2, 2009)

I dont see any trace of the crumbles of crayon.It was a crayola crayon.


----------



## aurora369 (Oct 2, 2009)

I know that crayons are made non toxic for humans, so it should be non-toxic for bunnies.

I would monitor your bunny carefully and make sure they drink lots of water and eat lots of hay to help push the crayon through. Any signs of upset tummy, I would take immediately to the vet.

--Dawn


----------



## bunny_lover907 (Oct 2, 2009)

I called the vet and she said to give him pumpkin and it should push it through.


----------



## SablePoint (Oct 2, 2009)

If you ask me, he'll probably be fine. It sounds like a very small amount if he injested any. Rabbits chew their food up good so the crayola crayon which is made up of carnauba wax, derived from a palm tree, Copernica Cerifera. The same type of wax is used to make candles. 


Just keep your eye on him.


----------



## aurora369 (Oct 2, 2009)

Yup, pumpkin is a nice wet fiber. You need to make sure to get the plain canned pumpkin with no spices, not the pie filling. 

Some bunnies love the pumpkin, others don't really care for it.

Since the can is so large, many people put the left over pumpkin in an ice-cube tray and make pumpkin ice-cubes that can be thawed individually as needed later. Once frozen, the pumpkin cubes can be stored in a ziplock bag.

--Dawn


----------



## SablePoint (Oct 2, 2009)

Or you could just carve yourself a pumpkin early. lol Perfect month for a pumpkin laxitive!


----------



## bunny_lover907 (Oct 2, 2009)

Just looked in the cage and i seen very,very small pieces of the crayon. He is eating and playing fine. He just jump out into my lap ready to run around the room. I have no clue how the crayon got in there. I hope every thing is fine. Just got scared.


----------



## MATH (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi! I'm glad your bunny is doing good. I would monitor him obviously, however, I would not panic. When I was first new to bunnies I had no clue how high they could jump, so my bunny Tinsel kept escaping, despite the higher and higher fence I put up. Well anyways, he ate a crayon not once, but twice! It was a blue crayola crayon. I wonder why they like them?

Tinsel was just fine both times


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 2, 2009)

That sounds like a lot of crayon to me, but your vet sounds good. Pumpkin puree is a great way to get wet fiber into him, which is what he needs right now. Just keep an eye on him in case he stops pooping, in which case he'll need some more intense home care and/or a vet visit. When I'm worried about stasis happening, I make sure I have liquid simethicone (baby gas meds), pumpkin puree, parsley, romaine, dandelion leaves, or spring mix, pedialyte (unflavored is best so you can flavor it to his liking), probiotic such as Bene-Bac or Probios, and maybe a fresh pineapple. My guys don't really like the pineapple, but it can help in some cases.

Bene-Bac is available in the dog/cat medicine/supplement section of many big box pet stores--I like the big tube instead of the smaller tubes. They also make a powder for small animals but it's harder to find. ProBios is made for farm animals and can be found at feed stores. I just got a bunch at Farm and Fleet yesterday (a WI farm store) and it's cheaper than Bene-Bac. I got a powder that's for all sorts of animals, including "exotics" (rabbits), and also a gel that's made for horses.


----------



## bunny_lover907 (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Im watching him very close. He is pooping ok now. He is his self. He loves checking out new things.I dont think he ate much cause i did find some very small crumbs like i said before. Not realy sure how much was there. It could have been a half of a crayon from the start. I try to keep every thing up but sometimes the kids throw everything around.


----------

